# Wristing guide?



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 19, 2009)

I looked around a bit but could not find anything on this...I'm just looking for a guide to wristing. I try it and can't move it anywhere as fast as say Lars Petrus, Jessica Fridrich, or Mirek Goljan :\

Edit: Wrong place to post this...sorry


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I looked around a bit but could not find anything on this...I'm just looking for a guide to wristing. I try it and can't move it anywhere as fast as say Lars Petrus, Jessica Fridrich, or Mirek Goljan :\
> 
> Edit: Wrong place to post this...sorry


I imagine it's just a matter of using it more?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I looked around a bit but could not find anything on this...I'm just looking for a guide to wristing. I try it and can't move it anywhere as fast as say Lars Petrus, Jessica Fridrich, or Mirek Goljan :\
> ...



I guess that's true... How stupid of me :\


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 20, 2009)

Besides theres a finger trick out there for every wrist. Like wristing M2, just do it with your ring and middle. It's both proski and smexy.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 20, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Besides theres a finger trick out there for every wrist. Like wristing M2, just do it with your ring and middle. It's both proski and smexy.



I can't do Ring and Middle M2 fast...I can sub-2 H-perm with ring-middle, I can sub-1.2 H-perm with wristing M2...also, what does "proski" mean?


----------

